# Gray C's kittens



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

This first photo is of Gray C. and her kittens










This photo is of Julie babysitting for the kittens so Gray C. could rest and concentrate on the next kitten










This one shows the size difference in 11 weeks










This one is of Gray C and 2 of her kittens










This one show the color difference between the 2 girls, what color would you say the paler one is?










This one is of the other cats investigating what was going on.


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! lil babies!!!

I don't know what color that lil pale girl is but I have want!! I love baby kitties!


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks who ever moved this post to here, I forget to do that.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've seen that lighter color referred to as "buff" in shelter listings but I don't know if that's an "official" cat color. I think it's really just a variation on orange.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, so sweet! :luv


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I have always wanted an orange kitty.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

The paler one is officially called "cream".


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

*SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!*

Baby kitties! Baby kitties! Baby kitties! I just love baby kitties! They're so adorable! :heart :heart :heart


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Very cute pictures... :luv


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Oooo! I love baby kittens! That one of the size difference... is the bigger kitten really just 11 weeks old? That's the age of my kitten right now and I didn't realize she'd grown so much! Wow!


----------



## GingersMom (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh. So. Precious!!!! 

They grow SO fast, though, don't they? I got my girl at 8 weeks old, and she literally doubled in size within two weeks!!!


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

yea, the older kittens turned 11 weeks last friday, I did'nt realize the size difference either until I put them together.


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

oh also I took some videos of them being born too, or at least I tried to, when one was comming I had to quick turn on my camera and try to get the right angle so Gray C's leg or head was'nt in the way, in between times I shut the camera off so the batteries did'nt die out, I am going to try to post them on YouTube.com, I have never done it before so I don't know if I will do it right, I will let you people know when they are on there and what the titles are.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

So cute!!

I can't wait to see videos, how fun!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

I WANT I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!! ALL OF THEM!!


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

Babies  there so tiny and cute i want one


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

I have uploade 2 of the video's onto YouTube, they are under boojagirl's videos and are titled Cat Miracle part 1 and Cat Miracle part 2, I hope I did it right.


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

one of the vids is gone *sniff*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Where did you post the links for the videos? :? I don't remember you posting them.


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry, I did take out 1 video cause I did'nt do it right, I uploaded it again, in the search area try typing in kitten, boojagirl, that is what I did and I got into it. If the one's I have on there work I will upload the others.


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

I did'nt post a link, I am not sure how to do that, to see them you will have to go to YouTube.com and in the top left corner where the search area is type in Kittens, boojagirl and my video's should come up, it says on there there is no link, if anyone knows how to get a link onto here please help.


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search=boojagirl&search_type=search_videos

here


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you very much for creating a link  , I am learning new things on here everyday, I know how to upload and post photos and am learning how to upload movies, I'm sure I will learn how to create links sometime.


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

has anyone seen the video's yet? I am sorry they are not of A+ quality, I am still learning how to adjust the lighting for movies, I uploaked movie 3 it is only a few seconds long, that is not a mistake.


----------

